# try wearing insoles



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

sounds mental but this week has been stink free since wearing posture helping insoles in my shoes. the pain i get in my ass when i stand up after sitting has decreased as well. my problem started off as lg then changed into fbo. probiotics help a lot and only really get the stink at work after sitting for a while. normally just about as i get in to work until lunch, and then again about 3 hours after lunch. never any gas passing sensations when i smell anything.

ive also corrected my posture while sitting (which helped instantly), and dont wear anything when i sleep.

also another top whilst im here, whenever i do get a stink, if i relax my abdominal muscles the smell goes away, could just be my imagination though.


----------



## dashrendar (Mar 17, 2013)

Proper posture is very important for bowel health, yes. Something i need to be reminded of from time to time...


----------

